# help with a shelf



## bassin brian (Feb 12, 2008)

I made these shelves. They are supposed to hang on the wall. Should I put some kind of plywood on the back or leave it the way it is. I was just looking for some suggestions thanks.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Usually you would put a piece of plywood on the back attached to the individual shelves to help with sag over time. 

I've done it both ways. It depends too on how much of a span the shelves have.


----------



## bassin brian (Feb 12, 2008)

the span is 2ft wide


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

You would probably be alright without a back but again it is personal choice.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Any chance of a picture? It also depends on what your going to put on the shelves. Personally I don't think you will get much weight on a 2ft shelf to make it sag before it falls off the wall first. How thick is the shelf?


----------



## bassin brian (Feb 12, 2008)

about 1 inch thick and there is no chance I can get a picture on here.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

At an inch thick and only 2ft long, I wouldn't worry about it sagging. You won't be able to put anything heavy enough on there to make it sag. It will come off the wall first.


----------

